# cooking range installation



## Christianwelch (Feb 7, 2017)

Hai friends,
I would like to know the requirements that are needed to set up a cooking range at my house.

Open for suggestions.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 7, 2017)

What's the power?

What's the size?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 7, 2017)

Will it be gas, electric or wood burning?


----------



## joecaption (Feb 8, 2017)

Where on the planet are you?
Should have been added to your profile when you signed up.
Big differance if your not in the US.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 11, 2017)

Appears to have left the planet.


----------



## havasu (Feb 11, 2017)

I just checked the OP's IP address and determined it to be from Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 11, 2017)

Hmm, Vancouver....sounds familiar. Better get Neal on the line.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2017)

First step would be turn it sideways so it fits through the door.


----------

